

Show HN: Best Way to Learn Times Table - Egregore
http://netforza.com/times-ninja-adventure/

======
Egregore
I'm one of the authors, we want to use the same learning system to learn other
things, like foreign language words, if you have any ideas where we can use it
feel free to tell us.

We're still working to improve it and we strive to achieve levels were you
could upload some useful data into your brain by playing fun games.

